# Florida Paramedic State Exam



## soflomedic14 (Mar 27, 2017)

Hello, does anyone have a copy of the Florida Paramedic Exam "*Rambling Thoughts*?"
I'm taking my second attempt at this test here in a few weeks and cannot seem to find this study guide anywhere! If anyone has a copy that they can please share, it would be GREATLY appreciated!
Thank you in advance!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 27, 2017)

I'm wondering how many times you're going to post the same exact question?


----------



## soflomedic14 (Mar 27, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> I'm wondering how many times you're going to post the same exact question?


Mind your Ps and Qs. There's numerous thread categories on here all encapsulating numerous topics. So what if I posted this more than once? Did it effect you that much to the point that you had to take time out of your day to be a pathetic a-hole? My apologies for asking for a little help.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 27, 2017)

sassidycack said:


> Mind your Ps and Qs. There's numerous thread categories on here all encapsulating numerous topics. So what if I posted this more than once? Did it effect you that much to the point that you had to take time out of your day to be a pathetic a-hole? My apologies for asking for a little help.



Annnnd... here comes the mods.


----------



## soflomedic14 (Mar 27, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> Annnnd... here comes the mods.


You really need to get a life, dude.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 27, 2017)

So....does minding your Ps and Qs mean letting one slightly sarcastic response effect you that much to the point that you had to take the time out of your day to a pathetic a-hole by being all nasty and insulting?


----------



## soflomedic14 (Mar 27, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> So....does minding your Ps and Qs mean letting one slightly sarcastic response effect you that much to the point that you had to take the time out of your day to a pathetic a-hole by being all nasty and insulting?


No, but the point is, I'm reaching out for a little help- which there's nothing wrong in doing so. But clearly me doing that is an issue for this guy and quite honestly, his "sarcastic comment" was not necessary and nor was my response insulting. Rather, it was telling the truth.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 27, 2017)

OP, it's the third thread you've posted on here about the same thing. Redundancy won't get you your answers, neither will thin-skin, chill yo.

BTW, here's this thread, it took me all of 2 minutes to find, good luck:

https://emtlife.com/threads/fl-paramedic-exam-review.45022/


----------



## soflomedic14 (Mar 27, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> OP, it's the third thread you've posted on here about the same thing. Redundancy won't get you your answers, neither will thin-skin, chill yo.
> 
> BTW, here's this thread, it took me all of 2 minutes to find, good luck:
> 
> https://emtlife.com/threads/fl-paramedic-exam-review.45022/


Thanks for your attempt in helping, it is appreciated. I had already previously found that thread and that information posted on it was not accurate. Thank you though


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 27, 2017)

sassidycack said:


> Thanks for your attempt in helping, it is appreciated. I had already previously found that thread and that information posted on it was not accurate. Thank you though


You can also try reaching out to @MackTheKnife, or even @akflightmedic. 

Also, there's some wild and whacky peeps on here. Nomad is a solid dude, surely being in a firehouse has thickened your skin a little where guys like him, and I don't get you stirred up so easily, ya?


----------



## soflomedic14 (Mar 27, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> You can also try reaching out to @MackTheKnife, or even @akflightmedic.
> 
> Also, there's some wild and whacky peeps on here. Nomad is a solid dude, surely being in a firehouse has thickened your skin a little where guys like him, and I don't get you stirred up so easily, ya?


I appreciate it! 
Yea maybe you're right. My apologies @NomadicMedic


----------



## MackTheKnife (Mar 27, 2017)

sassidycack said:


> Thanks for your attempt in helping, it is appreciated. I had already previously found that thread and that information posted on it was not accurate. Thank you though


Check out Quizlet.com, Florida State Paramedic Exam.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 27, 2017)

sassidycack said:


> I appreciate it!
> Yea maybe you're right. My apologies @NomadicMedic



No problem. Just an FYI, posting the sane question multiple times, each in a new thread is considered poor form in threaded forums.
 We all see the new posts as they appear and it sometimes takes a while for the right answers to show up.


----------



## Akulahawk (Mar 27, 2017)

@*sassidycack* I am one of the community leaders here and I'm going to give you a bit of friendly advice: If you have a question, use the search feature and if you cannot find what you need, just ask about what you need once. Posting your same question in multiple forums on this site usually won't get your question answered any faster and sometimes those of us that have moderator authority have to do things like merge posts and threads together or even move them to a better forum on this site to help you get your question answered. The other thing  you can do is to try not to respond rudely to what you think may be an attack or personal affront against you. While the majority of us here are direct about our responses, we try to not be rude. This isn't a small site and as we have many members, it's possible that a member here may be someone you personally know from work or your EMS social sphere. Be courteous here, as well as in life, and you may find that things tend to work out more quickly.

Also the majority of us have jobs that keep us busy so those of us that are knowledgeable about a given topic may not get to your post for a while. Patience is a virtue, especially with patients...


----------



## soflomedic14 (Mar 27, 2017)

Akulahawk said:


> @*sassidycack* I am one of the community leaders here and I'm going to give you a bit of friendly advice: If you have a question, use the search feature and if you cannot find what you need, just ask about what you need once. Posting your same question in multiple forums on this site usually won't get your question answered any faster and sometimes those of us that have moderator authority have to do things like merge posts and threads together or even move them to a better forum on this site to help you get your question answered. The other thing  you can do is to try not to respond rudely to what you think may be an attack or personal affront against you. While the majority of us here are direct about our responses, we try to not be rude. This isn't a small site and as we have many members, it's possible that a member here may be someone you personally know from work or your EMS social sphere. Be courteous here, as well as in life, and you may find that things tend to work out more quickly.
> 
> Also the majority of us have jobs that keep us busy so those of us that are knowledgeable about a given topic may not get to your post for a while. Patience is a virtue, especially with patients...


Man, it's amazing to me how another person's sarcastic remarks are backfiring on me. Funny how that works. Too bad there's not the ability to delete your account because I most certainly would after seeing the types of people on this website. 
I understand what you're say. Thanks for the advice. Have a good one.


----------



## Akulahawk (Mar 27, 2017)

soflomedic14 said:


> Man, it's amazing to me how another person's sarcastic remarks are backfiring on me. Funny how that works. Too bad there's not the ability to delete your account because I most certainly would after seeing the types of people on this website.
> I understand what you're say. Thanks for the advice. Have a good one.


Well, now that you're here, stick around a while. We might just grow on ya!


----------



## soflomedic14 (Mar 27, 2017)

Akulahawk said:


> Well, now that you're here, stick around a while. We might just grow on ya!


Eh, yea we will have to see about that


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 27, 2017)

soflomedic14 said:


> Eh, yea we will have to see about that


You will learn a lot from people here. Many members have been around this field for a while, they have good stuff to offer if you stick around and try to learn. That being said, they don't hold back on calling things out either. I've been called out before too, that's just part of being a new medic in the group more experienced folks when I do stupid FNG things.


----------

